# Concrete silo



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

So I have a silo on my property and I was thinking of selling it but I'm not sure how much out would be worth. Can you guys give me an idea?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think you would need to give a lot more detail of sizes and condition, what is still in working condition or not for a fair estimated price...
And much would also depend upon supply and demand in your area....
I found this though for you to read if you did not already see them...
_FARM SHOW - They're Turning Old Silos Into Cash
:runninghorse2:_....


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

They're worthless here.
I have two, costs a ton to remove them and a ton to fix them, so people just leave them alone until they look unstable. =/ 
Would be neat to turn them into a tiny house, but I don't have the cash for that. =(


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I would say contact the Amish and see if they are interested in buying it and removing it.

also check with your insurance company to make sure you are covered if something happens. they aren't sue happy people but if they end up in the hospital the hospital wants $$ from somewhere


----------

